# AlexH's 2019 Lawn Journal



## AlexH (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello everyone!
After watching Connor Ward's videos on youtube I was hooked on making my lawn better. This is also how I found this amazing forum. I don't post much but I do search a lot and usually find the answers I am seeking. I love looking at other journals, especially their photos and seeing the transformation taking place. I have very few photos of the lawn before joining TLF but will be taking more as the bermuda greens up and the year progresses. 
The homeowner before me prepped the yard and put down bermuda seed, not sure what kind and he has passed away so I can't ask. He did a good job of getting the soil level before seeding but I still plan on leveling with sand this year. Everyone else in the neighborhood has cool season lawns but not me, Im special. Most of the maps I have looked at I am in cool season territory but some say im in the northern transition zone. Either way, I'm going rock this bermuda!

Back 6-27-17


Front 8-23-17


Back 6-22-18


Front 8-25-18


Back 9-9-18 The day I joined TLF and I immediately went out and scalped. 


Front 9-14-18 Watering was tough. The sprinklers will only be on for about 3 minutes before water was running down the sidewalk. I looked into the Hunter MP Rotators and swapped out the existing for the rotators. I got the Orbit catch cups and an Orbit irrigation controller. I am now watering .60 inches per hour with no river down the sidewalk :thumbup: 
I am really liking the Orbit controller as it is WiFi and automatically waters when needed. 


I was fed up with having an ugly lawn and it was getting late in the season for bermuda. I read through Ware's PRG overseed thread and decided to give it a try. I scalped with a rotary, detached and threw down the PRG seed.






10-6-18 She's lookin' good and green


10-6-18 Gave her a cut with the rotary. 


10-6-18 I don't have a golf ball but I have this little thing


10-15-18 Got a Cal Trimmer


10-15-18


10-27-18 Neighborhood is jealous. Everyone keeps asking what I did. PRG seed, water and Milorganite. 


10-27-18 Keeping an eye on it.


3-10-19 MSM is taking its toll. Did a little scalp, dethatch and verticut. Second round of MSM down and put down Prodiamine at 6 month rate. Anxious for spring to return.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice job! Looking good!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Dang! That PRG overseed looked amazing


----------



## AlexH (Sep 9, 2018)

@grassland thank you

@dacoyne thank you, I wish my lawn would look that good year round.


----------

